

Asus Announces Comprehensive Windows 8 Product Lineup - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/asus_announces_comprehensive_windows_8_product_lineup

======
jimdohg
I'd choose an Asus tablet over a Microsoft-made one any day

~~~
fanze100
I don't mind using a Microsoft tablet as long it's not the RT one.

